# New BT Mosquito



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I went to the shop last week,took a good look,talked to Will, now I see why the Mosquito is SO popular.....WOW !!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. You're going to enjoy it. I sure am mine. Looking forward to the fall season right after Irma blows through.

Let us know performance numbers with the Yammie after you get through the break-in.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone and I will post up some performance numbers once I get a few more hours on the motor.


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

Congrats, you will like it more as time goes by. I can't find to many places I can't go


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm really liking these skiffs. Be careful with that jack plate switch. People will run into it walking back and forth. Happened with mine all the time. I moved mine to the other side of the steering wheel.


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

Beautiful boat! Can't wait to get my BTV!


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks super- congrats
Let us know how the F70 runs on the skiff...


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Congrats and welcome to the club. I picked up my Mosquito April 14 and have loved every minute of it. As a fellow old guy who keeps his Mosquito in the garage I can tell you the best money I ever spend was on a trailer dolly, it makes life a lot easier getting the boat in and out of the garage I got mine for $149.00 I have included the link just keep an eye out as they go up and down often
https://www.amazon.com/Tow-Tuff-Adjustable-Trailer-Caster/dp/B00IAM1UEU


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Great looking rig. That's a lot of switches. I'm curious what all you have wired to them. I've got a build and still trying to decide on how I want it rigged up.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks Pete, appreciate the information! After pushing my last boat in/out of the garage which weighed 3x more, I feel like I am in dream land right now with the mosquito.

AgAngler, I went back and forth on getting the standard switch panel or the one with the "cool factor". Ended up going with the upgrade as I felt like the standard panel would make that part of the console look very cluttered and take away from the astetics of what I think is a beautiful boat. The top row of switches are lights (navigation, stern, blue LED gunner lights, white LED light under the platform, bottom row of switches are pumps (bilge, baitwell, power bubbler and a open/spare).


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

TimR can you tell me what prop you put on this boat? I have a build in process with the same engine(and a 8' PPBlade) and want to maximize hole shot.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I still have the same prop BT put on it, PT SCD3R15PYM90. I think you could probably get a better prop for a hole shot than the one they installed, but it works for how and where I fish so I don't plan on going through that whole exercise. Where are you located?


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm in Clearwater, will be fishing in St Joseph sound a lot. Will need to get up and go out of some pretty tight spots up north in Aripeka. I'm not a fly guy, so this boat will be a little heavier than many of the bare bones Mosquito's Ive seen. Your build and one other(on BTs instagram with snow camo seadek) are closest I have found to my specs.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Sounds a lot like how I fish, except that since I got the Mosquito I have caught the fly fishing bug, but just no fish yet.  
A lot of pretty knowledgeable guys on this forum recommend Jack Foreman at Cross Road props, that's the direction I would go if I was really serious about it.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Matt Baldwin said:


> I'm in Clearwater, will be fishing in St Joseph sound a lot. Will need to get up and go out of some pretty tight spots up north in Aripeka. I'm not a fly guy, so this boat will be a little heavier than many of the bare bones Mosquito's Ive seen. Your build and one other(on BTs instagram with snow camo seadek) are closest I have found to my specs.


Nice looking boat - enjoy it - I have vengeance and love it. I would highly suggest you get the Florida Marine Tracks chip for your simrad - night and day over the navionics - get it now while you are still bleeding from the purchase so it will all be part of the same pain.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)




----------

